# Realtors we all know and love



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...altor-accused-of-conduct-unbecoming-1.3079354

I have found a few good real estate agents and even count a few as friends. (Yes I have friends) but I've said before that there are are some with questionable integrity so I thought a more balanced view of the real estate market in counter to the recent "how do I find a great real estate agent threads" would be nice. 

Happy Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Hilarious. At first I thought this was just another advertisement. But it's much better


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, of course, it's much better....!!!


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

Great keep going.They are really good.Keep going


----------

